# ASIA - ONE PHOTO PER POST



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Bagan - Myanmar*



Sunrise with balloon in Bagan by BetepeR12​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*St Martin's Island, Bangladesh*

St. Martin's Island , Bangladesh [Explored] by Mukammel Hoque, on Flickr​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Kawaguchiko,Yamanashi - Japan*



Fuji-san in the morning by Kwanchai_K​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Kawaguchiko,Yamanashi - Japan*



Lake Kawaguchiko by Kwanchai_K​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Kawaguchiko,Yamanashi - Japan*



Lake Kawaguchiko by Kwanchai_K​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*SINGAPORE*



SMT_7641-2 by [email protected]​


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Yi Peng festival , Chiang Mai , Thailand*​

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint/10904831196/


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Mount Bromo , Indonesia*​


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Wat Arun temple , Bangkok ,Thailand*​


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Da Lat, Lam Dong, Vietnam*


Valley of Love, Dalat City, Vietnam by Rain8x, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sylhet, Bangladesh*

The Road I call home by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sarangkot Hill - Nepal*



Himalayan Range from sarangkot by Boy-piyaphon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Shawedagon - Myanmar*



Shawedagon Myanmar by Boy-piyaphon​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Rub Al Khali, UAE*

The Road by Achim Thomae, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Putra Mosque, Malaysia*

Almost monochromatic  by vedd, on Flickr​


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hong Kong*​

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint/10168522646/


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Xinjian - China*



KARAKORUM ROAD XINJANG by Boy-piyaphon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Shawedagon - Myanmar*



Shawedagon Myanmar by Boy-piyaphon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Taipei - Taiwan*



Taipei city by BetepeR12​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Angkor Wat - Cambodia*


Angkor Wat by Nattapoom Vittavatchutikul​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Shibuya crossing - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kayangan Lake, Coron, Palawan, Philippines*



Kayangan Lake [Explored] 08/22/2014 by mikko.dapula, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hoàng Su Phì Terraced Fields - Vietnam*

Mountain rays by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinago Falls, Lanao del Norte, Philippines*



Tinago Falls by FotoGrazio, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica - Vietnam*

Saigon Notre-Dame Basilica by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Princesa Sub-Terranean River, Palawan, Philippines*



This is the Philippines No. 40 - Palawan Underground River U Turn by Wizard of Wonders™, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao, Philippines*



Batad Rice Terraces, Philippines by sunlitnights, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Japan*



2014/09/01 神威岬 by yk-creatures, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Asama mountain, Japan*



Asama mountain【Explore】 by chikuma_riv(sorry very busy (>_<)), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Minobu-cho, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan*



_DSC3797 by 1place4myhead, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sapa Town - Vietnam*

Sapa Panorama by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dalat - Vietnam*










Source​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Varanasi - India*

Varanasi by khoibinh, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taj Mahal - India*

DSC_0082 by khoibinh, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines*










"Transformation" by Jigs Tenorio via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Isla Gigantes, Iloilo, Philippines*











Cabugao Gamay by ronald M via flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mộc Châu Tea Plantations - Vietnam*

Mộc Châu mùa vàng by traitimthep, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

redcode said:


> *Mộc Châu Tea Plantations - Vietnam*
> 
> Mộc Châu mùa vàng by traitimthep, on Flickr​


Such a big smile and a white teeth  :colgate: hhehehehehehe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Siem Reap province, Cambodia*

Angkor Wat by Darrell Neo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Complex, Cambodia*

Angkor Wat by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Thom Gate at Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

Angkor Thom, Cambodia - Bayon Gate by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

Bayon temple by maxcuo1975, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Ker Temple. Cambodia*

Koh Ker by Sergey Tkachev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Ker temple, Cambodia*

Under the reign of the kings Jayavarman IV and Harshavarman II Koh Ker was briefly the capital of the whole empire (928–944 AD). Jayavarman IV forced an ambitious building program.

Prasat Thom Pyramid; probably the state temple of Jayavarman IV, construction of the sanctuary was started in 928 AD.

Koh Ker, Cambodia by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Boga Lake and village, Bangladesh*
বগা লেক, বাংলাদেশ by জামান সজীব, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Qyzylorda, Kazakhstan*



Expedition 40 Launch (201405290007HQ) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
October 16, 2014



Kazakhstan (16) by kzembassymn, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Gasfield, Turkmenistan*



Doorway to Hell, Gasfield in Turkmenistan by DPAmerica, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taiwan*



highland flowers by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taiwan*



日月潭 by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bangkok*

Samyan Intersection - Chamchuri Square - Wat Hualamphong / Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sheikh Zayed Bridge, Abu Dhabi*

Sheikh Zayed Bridge, Abu Dhabi by AdeyH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dubai*

SZGM Sunset by AdeyH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Phnom Kulen Waterfall, Cambodia*

Cambodia: Phnom Kulen Waterfall by Broogland - Nicolas Guédon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Go back in time, Cambodia*

Timeless - Cambodia by Asia Trip Tour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*

Angkor Wat by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Timor-Leste*



Aerial View near Dili, Timor-Leste by United Nations Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*




Mount Bromo, Indonesia by Albert Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Jatiluwih, Bali, Indonesia*



Jatiluwih, Bali, Indonesia by EdBob, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ô Quy Hồ Pass - Vietnam*

O Quy Ho Pass in panorama by Black Baron93, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hải Vân Pass - Vietnam*









Hai Van pass by Linh_xu, on flickr​
the right side is Lăng Cô Bay, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province; the left side is Danang City with Danang Bay and Sơn Trà Peninsula


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Green Island (Taiwan) - 台灣 綠島 *
Taitung County, East Taiwan



绿岛哈巴狗与睡美人 by Shawn Lay 诗戈, on Flickr





​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Y Tý - Vietnam*

Y Tý by Meogia Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cao Bằng - Vietnam*

DSC_3480 by Meogia Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bản Giốc Waterfall - Vietnam*

Thác bản giốc by Meogia Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tràng An - Vietnam*


Trang An - Ninh Binh 10/2014 by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harmandir Sahib (The Golden Temple) *
Amritsar City, Punjab, India



Baño de purificación by P.LARREA, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flying over Vang Vieng (Laos)*



Hot Air Ballooning in Vang Vieng, Laos by travelfreak_, on Flickr










​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Qatar sand dunes*



Qatar sand dunes by Damon McDonald, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nabegataki Waterfall - 鍋ヶ滝*
Kurofuchi, Oguni-machi, Aso-gun, Kumamoto prefecture, Japan



IMG_7358 by Jack Jablonski, on Flickr







​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Novice monk and friend - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wayag, Papua, Indonesia*









source


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Prambanan Temple, Jogjakarta, Indonesia*









source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palau*



Rock Islands, Palau by Nana* <salala817>, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maldives*



Maldives (Constance Halaveli Resort & Spa) by Mac Qin, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul South Korea*

Seoul South Korea by Clau.Dia., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Incheon, South Korea*

City of Tomorrow by Phg Voyager, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Incheon, South Korea*

Central Park. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Incheon Songdo Central Park, South Korea*

Incheon Songdo Central Park. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul, Gongduck, South Korea*

Seoul, Gongduck. by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul Fieworks Festival, South Korea*

Seoul Fieworks Festival by Joshua Davenport, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Durbar Square (Nepal)*



唯百花盛开之地－期待金秋与你的再次相遇，在这神比人多的国度 by RumYu, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Durbar Square (Nepal)*



namaste by RumYu, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Machhapuchchhre (6,993 M)*
North Central Nepal



我的2013，摄影的第二年，从年初到年尾没有停止的行走，在路上我收获感动与快乐，感受自然之美，体验... by RumYu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sandstone Landforms (Earth Forest) at Yuanmou County - 元谋土林*
Yuanmou County, Chuxiong Prefecture, Yunnan province, SW China



土林星轨 by RumYu, on Flickr








​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bichanakandi, Bangladesh*
আকাশে হেলান দিয়ে পাহাড় ঘুমায় ওই।ওই পাহাড়ের ঝর্না আমি, ঘরে নাহি রই গোউধাও হ’য়ে বই।।চিতা বাঘ মিতা আমার গোখ্*রো খেলার সাথিসাপের ঝাঁপি বুকে ধ’রে সুখে কাটাই রাতিঘূর্ণি হাওয়ার উড়্*নি ধ’রে নাচি তাথৈ থৈ গো ‘আমি’নাচি তাথৈ থৈ।। by Atique Rahman Rony, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sapa, Vietnam*

Sapa Ricefields by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Singapore*










Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tokyo, Japan*

今日の東京タワーは、オランダ王国国王・同王妃来日記念特別ダイヤモンドヴェールでした〜♪*\(^o^)/* It is the illuminations of the commemoration of the Netherlands King and Queen came to Japan♪ by rapisu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Naiju Community Center Shoei Yoh Fukuoka, Japan*

Naiju Community Center Shoei Yoh Fukuoka, Japan, 1994 by SK Photographic imagery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Okayama, Japan*

奧津溫泉 奧津莊 by theCarol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bali, Indonesia*

Bali by bookaholicvn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Taiwan*

Taiwan by bookaholicvn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mt. Elephant, Taipei, Taiwan*

Purple Tone 紫霄飛步謁瓊樓 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nho Quế River, Vietnam*

Untitled_Panorama3_resize by Meogia Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Need a refreshing? This location may be suitable for you relax... Magetan City - East Java, INDONESIA


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Skyscrapers by Bizmax, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong at night by FofR, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Wooloomooloo rooftop bar in Wan Chai, Hong Kong. by cookiesound, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mayon Volcano from Lake Gabawan, Albay, Philippines*











Image Credit: Jay E. Jallorina​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Anawangin Cove, Zambales, Philippines*



Anawangin Cove by Apollo Marco Bautista, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro, Philippines*



White Beach Puerto Galera by Apollo Marco Bautista, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay Beach, Philippines*




Diniwid Beach, Boracay, Philippines - by www.Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kalanggaman Island, Palompon, Leyte, Philippines*




Calanggaman Island by Vera Venus, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Biri Rock Formation, Northern Samar, Philippines*




Biri Rock formations by www.tikboy.com, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Rice Fields, Cambodia*

Cambodian Rice Fields, Banteay Meanchey - ខេត្តបន្ទាយមានជ័យ by Respilot, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bukhara *
Capital of the Bukhara Province, Uzbekistan, Central Asia



Day 3: Bukhara by shashin's photo, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bukhara *
Capital of the Bukhara Province, Uzbekistan, Central Asia



Day 3: Bukhara by shashin's photo, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taroko Gorge - 太魯閣峽谷*
Taichung Municipality, Nantou County & Hualien County, Taiwan



Taroko Gorge by 湖光虾影, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taroko Gorge - 太魯閣峽谷*
Taichung Municipality, Nantou County & Hualien County, Taiwan



Indian Chief Rock,Taroko Gorge,印第安酋長岩 by 湖光虾影, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tokyo - 東京*



20140914_0129 by Ove Ronnblom, on Flickr





​


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Land before time ....*

*Komodo Island, East Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia*










source


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Vertical Cave of Luweng Jomblang, Jogjakarta, Indonesia*









source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Jerusalem City, Israel*











Modern Jerusalem by Jonas Hansel via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ruins of Petra, Petra, Jordan*











Petra, Jordan by Yaffa Philips via flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hạ Long, Vietnam*
The surprise caves of Halong Bay by saharsh, on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Singapore*










Source​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*India*

INDIA3222/ ..................... " the CHASE " by a PSYCHIATRIST'S view, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*India*

IMG_7303 by KrisgHariharan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*India*

IMG_7280 by KrisgHariharan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mumbai, India*

IMG_8634_0203 by rahuls_sh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New Taipei, Taiwan*

xindian-0000332 by mingshah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Taichung city, Taiwan*

cityscape by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shikisainooka Farm at Furano - 富良野 四季彩の丘*
Furano, Hokkaido, Japan 



Colorful Land by Ted Tsang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dong'ao Bay at Yilan County (Taiwan) - 台灣 宜蘭 東澳*



宜蘭 東澳 by dunhill_felling, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hehuan-shan (or Joy Mountain) at Hualien County (Taiwan) - 台灣 花蓮縣 合歡山*



合歡山 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Harbour at the West End of the Flores Island*
Lesser Sunda Islands, Indonesia


labuanbajo harbour 3 by bradenford, on Flickr






​


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wonderful Indonesia*

Komodo National Park
East Nusa Tenggara - Indonesia

Padar Peninsulas by ©hapulcu (offline until November), on Flickr
by Tan Yilmaz


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Royal Palace, Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

Phnom Penh - Royal Palace by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Shaileshwori Temple, Nepal*









by Kishor Atreya​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Above the Clouds on Mt. Hehuan, Taiwan*

Above the Clouds on Mt. Hehuan, Taiwan [2048 x 1365] by Ernie Hsieh by i LOVE THE COUNTRY LIFE, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Kyoto, Japan*

Kiyomizu Dera - Kyoto by mattlindén, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pasir Panjang Singapore*

Pasir Panjang Singapore by larsthorner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Singapore*

Singapore by [[email protected]!r], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Parliament House, Singapore*

Parliament House by ckang69, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Singapore*

Panorama Singapore River/ Boat Quay by ckang69, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Singapore*

Panorama cityscape by ckang69, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vertorama Cityscape by ckang69, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Singapore*

Singapore River sunset Oct '14 by knowenoughhappy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Neon Lights by My Pixel Palette, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Untitled by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

singapore

Waking Night Life by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

六本木ヒルズ・アーテリジェント・クリスマス2014　Artelligent Christmas 2014 at Roppongi Hills by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Yamoto park of Tomei Expressway Yokohama Aoba interchange , Fujigaoka 1 Chome, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan*




Scene with a Tulip Fields / チューリップのある風景 by Dakiny, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Soni-mura, Nara Prefecture, Japan*




曽爾村 by GenJapan1986, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Batur (Gunung Batur)*
Kintamani, Bali, Indonesia 



Kintamani by henrymnt, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bali, Indonesia*


Rock Bar, AYANA by henrymnt, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Somewhere in Japan*



Untitled by JackPOON阿邦, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hunza Valley*
Gilgit–Baltistan, Pakistan



_MG_5316 by SEA MANG, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Attabad Lake*
Gojal & The Khunjerab Pass, Pakistan



_MG_4865 by SEA MANG, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Antalya Old City Harbour*
Antalya, Mediterranean Region, Turkey



Panoramic view of Antalya old city harbor, Antalya, Turkey by CamelKW, on Flickr









​


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*MAWI*
Lombok - Indonesia

Mawi by CL▲UDZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Rays through the clouds by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Tanjung Aan Beach*
Lombok - Indonesia

The Magnificent Arc by Hansel and Regrettal, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Ratu Boko Temple*
Central Java - Indonesia

Ratu Boko Temple by SadAgus, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*CBD Sudirman*
Jakarta - Indonesia

Jalan Sudirman from all Seasons by F1etch, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maria Cristina Falls, Iligan City, Lanao del Norte, Philippines*










CRISTINA by Rolly Magpayo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila, Philippines*



ROLDAN ALVARES AQUINO by funtastic.philippines, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Madalag Cave, Capiz, Philippines
*

Lahab by rawen balmaña imagery, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lake Baikal *
Irkutsk, Siberia, Russia


21 by KL_May, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Koryaksky Volcano at Kamchatka Peninsula*
Kamchatka Krai, Russian Far East


DSC_9981-27 by kuhnmi, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chihsingtan Beach, Hualien County (Taiwan) - 花蓮 七星潭*



七星潭 2014.09.23 (Explored) by Ethan ♥, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Holy Yangmaiyong Peak (5,958 M) at Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁 神山 央迈勇*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China

Yangmaiyong Peak is one of the most sacred mountains in Tibetan Buddhism



Untitled by Ray Cheung (Siutat), on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roppongi Hills - 六本木ヒルズ*
Tokyo, Japan


A spider, Roppongi Hills, and the tip of Tokyo Tower by kiernter, on Flickr









​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rice Paddy Fields Near Legazpi, Philippines.

Rice Paddy Fields Near Legazpi (Philippines) by departing(YYZ), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Landscapes of Afghanistan

Landscapes of Afghanistan by Mikael Hook, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Landscapes of Afghanistan

Landscapes of Afghanistan by Mikael Hook, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos Mountains

Part of the limestone Karst mountains landscape by scrabble., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yulong River, Yangshuo, Guanxi province, China

Yulong River, Yangshuo, Guanxi province, China by mlisowsk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wadia Al-Towarah, Nakhl, Oman

Wadia Al-Towarah, Nakhl, Oman by Sekitar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Landscape of the Gang Ti Se Mt range, Tibet

Landscape of the Gang Ti Se Mt range, Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Landscape by eshank*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Maison flottante by Ma Poupoule, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

yunnan, China

80661 Riziéres yunnan by ichauvel, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Golden Temple, Bangladesh
Golden Temple by Cyrusreal, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

redcode said:


> *Cần Thơ Bridge, Vietnam*
> 
> Ethereal Land Mark by Dr. Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


surreal! :shocked:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Buckwheat field, Vietnam*

DSC_7624 by Meogia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Village in Tanguar Haor, Bangladesh
Land of Gold by [www.farhanahaque.com], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marina Bay Light Show, Singapore

Marina Bay Light Show by Ani-May, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hội An, Vietnam*

Hoàng hôn Phố Cổ by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ngô Đồng River, Vietnam*










Source


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Harau Valley, West Sumatra, Indonesia*









source


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*GOA PINDUL*
Gunung Kidul - Indonesia

Goa Pindul by anwarsiak***sibuk***, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shallow waters just off the coast of the tiny island of Sibuan in Malaysian Borneo 

The Big Turquoise by Peter Damer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Nishi-Senba / 西船場JCT by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ulaanbator, Mongolia.

downtown - Ulaanbator by rstecher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Putra Mosque: Another morning from a Putrajaya, Malaysia

Putra Mosque: Another morning from a Putrajaya by Danial Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

SAM_2213a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

SAM_2230a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fog in Lawang valley Bromo, Indonesia

Sunshine Fog in Lawang valley Bromo by yaron.rabinowitz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gunung Bromo // Java // Indonesia

Gunung Bromo // Java // Indonesia by Anthony Gonner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jakarta, Indonesia 

Jakarta, Indonesia [2048x938] by jollyman181, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightening in Jakarta, Indonesia

Lightening in Jakarta HD by imagesman, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Macau, China*

澳門不夜城 Macau, the City that Never Sleeps by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Bali by schiffy1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Bali by schiffy1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Bali by schiffy1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

IMG_0997_The View by gedelila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

IMG_0932 by gedelila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

IMG_0974_Morning From Bali by gedelila, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pha Luang (Pha Luông) Mountain, Vietnam - Laos border*

Pha Luong by Meogia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alma-Ata mountains, Kazakhstan

Alma-Ata mountains by HDRconverter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kazakhstan

Alma-Ata mountains by HDRconverter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Almaty, Kazakhstan

Almaty, Kazakhstan by Florian GUIRRIEC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China–Kazakhstan Border

China–Kazakhstan Border by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Almaty, Kazakhstan

City centre south of Hotel Kazakhstan by Nettel 99, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Khan Shatyr Entertainment Centre - Astana Kazakhstan

The Khan Shatyr Entertainment Centre - Astana Kazakhstan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Baiterek Tower is Astana - Kazakhstan

The Baiterek Tower is Astana - Kazakhstan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The triumph building in Astana, Kazakhstan

The triumph building in Astana, Kazakhstan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Uzbekistan by ingi52, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Uzbekistan by ingi52, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Uzbekistan by ingi52, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan


Bukhara-13 by alisetter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Bukhara-8 by alisetter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Bukhara-29 by alisetter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Samarcande Registan (2012-09-21)(19) by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Samarcande Registan (2012-09-21)(P01+P02) by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Samarcande Registan (2012-09-21)(29) by J.C.Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uzbekistan

Uzbekistan 175 -1 KHIVA by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Himalaya*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Himalaya*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bagan, Myanmar*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bagan, Myanmar*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bắc Sơn Valley, Vietnam*










Source


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*MASJID AGUNG SEMARANG *
Semarang - Indonesia

Great Mosque of Central Java by Rudy Sempur, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

redcode said:


> *Bắc Sơn Valley, Vietnam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Really beautiful! Thanks. :applause::cheers2: :master:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Burma - Myanmar

Untitled by klOrklOr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

IMG_20141208_191626 by estiesqui, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

IMG_20141208_191818 by estiesqui, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Autumn in Phandar Valley, Pakistan 

Autumn in Phandar Valley, Pakistan [2048x1069] by Muzaffar Bukhari by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shah Jahan Mosque 
Thatta, Sind, Pakistan

Shah Jahan Mosque by ghalibhasnain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Desert reflection, Badain Jaran Desert, Inner Mongolia

Desert reflection, Badain Jaran Desert, Inner Mongolia by hal9mila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

A Riot of Color at Donggou 东沟▪斑斓 by guoxingsha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Station by yamakox, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkmenistan

Turkmenistan 2 by Luke Haruki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan by nyon45, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arch of Neutrality, Ashgabat, Turkmenistan

Arch of Neutrality, Ashgabat, Turkmenistan by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mary, Turkmenistan

Mary, Turkmenistan by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arch of Neutrality, Ashgabat, Turkmenistan

Arch of Neutrality, Ashgabat, Turkmenistan by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Prambanan Temple in Yogyakarta, Java - Indonesia*



Prambanan Temple in Yogyakarta, Java, Indonesia by iGoal KWPHOTO​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Oishi Park in Kawaguchiko - Japan*



Fujisan on red carpet by Amarate Tansawet​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Attabad Lake - Pakistan*



Attabad lake north pakistan by iGoal KWPHOTO​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Cameron Tea Plantation - Malaysia*



Cameron Tea Plantation by Anan Charoenkal​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Armenia

karmravor by enrico sprea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aragats, Armenia

Aragats by Ani ♠ Melikyan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yerevan city and Mount Ararat , Armenia

Yerevan city and Mount Ararat , Armenia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saint Gregory the Illuminator Cathedral in Yerevan, Armenia

Saint Gregory the Illuminator Cathedral in Yerevan, Armenia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Rocks of Goris, Armenia

The Rocks of Goris by anii579/ Ani_In Yemen!!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful Tbilisi, Armenia

Beautiful Tbilisi by anii579/ Ani_In Yemen!!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tatev monastery, Armenia

Tatev monastery by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yerevan, ARMENIA

Yerevan, ARMENIA by Sako Tchilingirian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Japan*










Source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Malabar Tea Plantation, Preanger, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/5626434767


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Landscape of Lembang, West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ohyesohno/15525853852


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Landscape in Manggarai Island, Flores, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardus_nyoman/15246799623


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Spiderweb Rice Field, Manggarai Island, Flores, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/timwillems/15383980829


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Raja Ampat, West Papua, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vivlee/16028888875


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

要用慢速快門，但是在海岸邊風大又手持是很容易手震的XD by ChengJhih Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

IMGL0285 by WCP(White Coat Photographer), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tianmen Mountain Cableway, China*










Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

P1030617 by srodgers87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

P1030581 by srodgers87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

P1030465 by srodgers87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

P1030555 by srodgers87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

_DSC2668 by acuba media, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Manama from Old Fort, Bahrain

0547_Bahrain_Downtown Manama from Old Fort by One man's perspectives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahrain

Bahrain .. The country of peace .. ((Explored)) by Talal Maraghi [BHR], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahrain

Flaming HighWay by ـــاريAlAmmariالعـمـــ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahrain

0559_Bahrain_Downtown Manama from Old Fort by One man's perspectives, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chitwan National Park, Nepal*


Find the Rhino (very easy)! Chitwan National Park, Nepal by _Zinni_, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nagarkot, Nepal*


A view to the roof of the world (from Nagarkot, Nepal) by _Zinni_, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ghandruk, Nepal*


Marigolds - Ghandruk - Trekking in Nepal by Phil @ Delfryn Design, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*


Kathmandu Durbar Square, Kathmandu, Nepal by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fewa Lake, Pokhara, Nepal*


Fewa Lake, Pokhara, Nepal by Souvik_Prometure, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Seoul, South Korea*


Blossom in Seoul by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Gosaikunda Lake, Nepal*


Icicles by Anton Jankovoy (www.jankovoy.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan 

Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan [2048x1360] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo 3433 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo skyline by Ha Bui V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo Bay Aqua Line, Japan

海ほたる - Umihotaru by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

beautiful night by 703, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

The big view by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

from Toyosu, Tokyo, Japan

Cold wave of Tokyo by Yukinori Hasumi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Skyscrapers by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shinjuku At Dusk, Japan

Shinjuku At Dusk by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kawasaki, Kanagawa, Japan

Factory In Winter by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bản Giốc Waterfall, Vietnam*

466502987.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hạ Long Bay, Vietnam*

186905647.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## Niiicolai (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Anapji Lake, Gyeongju, South Korea*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...0.1420402959./774906012574860/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Nagasaki, Japan*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/785840588148069/?type=1&theater​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Oriental Village Langkawi, Malaysia 

722945725506694 by theobaldludd4232, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Temple of Borobudur Central Java Indonesia, 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuh...8Ad-qpBXjX-qpCcR2-qFZq7j-pKi5ce-qpDyKH-qFTHqt


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Borobudur Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/16184250661/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jarkata, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tokuhisa_wetty-djundjunan/15817501410/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wat Xieng Thong, Luang Prabang, Laos

662756813404306 by pint.maws09, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Myanmar by ken.tombs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Myanmar by ken.tombs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanbuddhay Temple, Myanmar

Myanmar by ken.tombs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Sunset by sirouni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo dusk by Takuya_Igarashi, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Guangzhou, China*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/786961854702609/?type=1&theater​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China


843897610147274 by pageholmquist5836, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

stairway to heaven .... shibaozhai by ana_lee_smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

forest of hills in Xingyi, Guizhou, China



forest of hills in Xingyi, Guizhou by shenxy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

晨雾中的梯田，中国 (Rice terraces in early morning mist, Guangxi Province, China)

晨雾中的梯田，中国 (Rice terraces in early morning mist, Guangxi Province, China) by Jirafitasexy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China



Way of heaven by Norma Desmond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Longji Rice Terraces. Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, China

Longji Rice Terraces. Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, China by LKungJr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

095561296109617 by lusachern6826, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Yulong River. China

The Yulong River. China by LKungJr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beijing, China

sunset at Summer Palace - Beijing 2013 by Malu photoghraphy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Guangxi, China

Yangshou ! [email protected] place by TaylorMiles, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Xian, China*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/787982157933912/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Seoul Fortress*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/788443681221093/?type=1&theater​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nhật Tân Bridge, Hà Nội, Vietnam*

vl_03849 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

Saving Graze by dopecharcoal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

눈물이 난다 by dopecharcoal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

Mongolian winter by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

View of the Mongolians Hills by Bo47, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

Relationsheep by dopecharcoal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northeast Coast, Taiwan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lench...vau-asv2wu-as49x3-arxHyr-aa516x-a5VziX-bVbgqG


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

NanFang-Ao Fishing Harbor at Dawn │ July 31, 2011 by *Yueh-Hua 2015, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chen Kai Shek Memorial, Taipei, Taiwan

中正紀念堂 Chen Kai Shek Memorial, Taipei, Taiwan by davidcmc58, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

IMG_7192 by Teason Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Perhentian Island - Malaysia by TheRealPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Singapore*

Singapore Marina Bay Sands by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jinshanling, China*

Jinshanling - The Great Wall of China by shashin's photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cho Oyu and Ngozumpa glacier, Nepal*

Cho Oyu and Ngozumpa glacier by sebip!, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Yali Mandapam-Nellaiappar temple, India*

Yali Mandapam-Nellaiappar temple by Ramesh M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wat Rong Khun, Chiang Rai, Thailand*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kumano Kodo, Japan*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Angkor Thom, Siem Reap, Cambodia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Shanghai Expo Shopping Center, Shanghai, China*

DSC06947 by changzhw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Putra Mosque, Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Source


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ it's Putra Mosque, Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> ^^ it's Putra Mosque, Putrajaya, Malaysia


thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lion Rock / 獅子山, Tsz Wan Shan, Wong Tai Sin, Hong Kong*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

20141116- sunset @ Sunsetpeak by gordanhei, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

somwhere in Siem Reap, Cambodia


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Yangon, Myanmar

Downtown Yangon by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Yangon Sunset by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Shwedagon Pagoda at dawn by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Mid Autumn Festival @ Gardens By The Bay by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Painted by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

City Dawn by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Đà Lạt, Vietnam*

Da Lat by PandaCG, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Himalaya, Gorakha, Nepal*

P4260058 Sobre volando la cordillera de l Himalaya by SCARAGU, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong*

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Roman Melnichuk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ramat Aviv Gimel, Tel Aviv, Israel*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taroko National Park, Nantou County, Taiwan*

台灣最美公路 2015.01.17 (Explored) by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Angkor Wat, Siem Reap, Siem Reap, Cambodia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mizpe Ramon, Southern, Israel*

DSC_5974.jpg by nomadr666, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Myanmar-2479-Edit.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Myanmar-2460.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Popa, Myanmar

Myanmar-2725-Edit.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Myanmar-2560-Edit.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

untitled-3592-Edit.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Inwa, Myanmar

untitled-3058.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

untitled-3443.jpg by davidfischer6, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*India*

one week in India by September Đi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sirajganj, Bangladesh*


Landscape of Beautiful Bangladesh. by RAZU | Soul of Bangladesh ( I'm back ), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Alikodom, Bangladesh*


Landscape of Alikodom, Bandarban by Nafiul Hasan Nasim, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ratargul Swamp Forest, Bangladesh*


Ratargul Swamp Forest by adiyatanan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kaptai Lake, Bangladesh*


Untitled by পথের শিল্পী™ ..., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bandarban, Bangladesh*


out of coverage | bandorban | 2015 by BonBiral, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/796463330419128/?type=1&theater​


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

*Walking in Jakarta, Indonesia*





*it's an eye opener*

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tainan, Taiwan*

DSC08596-2 by ben888222444, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Iizuna, Nagano, Nagano Prefecture, Japan*

Today we went to our very first ski in #izunakougen #Japan. We enjoy ski and the beautiful #landscape. by davidsmini111, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dashu Old iron bridge, Dashu District, Kaohsiung City, Taiwan*

鐵橋雲彩 by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kenting National Park, Pingtung County, Taiwan
*
白砂灣夕彩 by 北極黑熊, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Koh Ker Temple, Siem Reap, Cambodia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Otagi Nenbutsu-ji, Arashiyama, Kyoto, Japan*

Otagi Nenbutsu-ji by ScottSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taipei, Taiwan*

4T4A9246.jpg by 林阿King, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pinglin District, New Taipei City, Taiwan*

坪林南山寺日出 by Wei hong Chen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nagano, Japan*

In #nagano #japan where is famous for seeing monkeys enjoy the hot spring! Please following, I'll upload more amazing photos! by davidsmini111, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tsam Chuk Wan, Sai Kung, Hong Kong*

Sai Kung by Brian H.Y, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taiwan*

Untitled by MAX Fenrir, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dongdaemun Design Plaza, Seoul, South Korea*

Dongdaemun Design Plaza, Seoul, Korea by Morris_C, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, Uchisar, Nevsehir, Turkey*

Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1094 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wan Chai, Hong Kong*

Highest in HK_2 [Blue tone] by Yohsuke_NIKON_Japan, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Fukuroda, Japan*









https://www.facebook.com/SitedoOrie...7446639987470/795642657167862/?type=1&theater​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rub' al Khali, Saudi Arabia*

RAK2015-1.jpg by yelouair, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jiaju village, Guizhou, China*

Hillside Village by RomImage, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*India, Kerala, Munnar*


Tea Paradise by Anton Jankovoy​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*N E P A L*


The Cradle of Life (Upper Mustang) by Anton Jankovoy​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Ghami village - N E P A L*


The Storm (Nepal, Upper Mustang) by Anton Jankovoy​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boudhanath Stupa at the outskirts of Kathmandu is the biggest stupa in Nepal and one of the biggest in the world.

Kathmandu / काठमाडौं (Nepal) - Boudhanath Stupa by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dongdaemun Museum In Seoul, South Korea

The Wing of Dongdaemun by Krystz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

141213_cheongdam_019 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

141213_cheongdam_030 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

청계천 by Kim Jin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

CBD of Seoul by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul Tower, South Korea

N Seoul tower at night.Namsan Mountain in korea by tawatchaiprakobkit, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*N I K K O - J A P A N*


Nikko City from Akechidaira Ropeway by Natapong Supalertsophon​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mt' Bromo - I N D O N E S I A*


Sand Dune - Mt' Bromo (Reprocess) by Zanetti​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Shwedagon Pagoda - Myanmar*


Shwedagon Pagoda by Zanetti​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

May 4th Square, Qingdao, Shandong Province, China 

May 4th Square, Qingdao, Shandong Province, China 29/11/2014 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Part of the modern Qingdao skyline, China

Skyline, Qingdao, Shandong Province, China 29/11/2014 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Firmihin plateau, Socotra Island, Yemen*


Firmihin plateau, Socotra by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Socotra Island, Yemen*


Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Al-Mahwit, Yemen*


Yemen: habitations dans le djébel Haraz. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Batu Luang Kuala Penyu, Sabah, East Malaysia, Borneo*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Daiton Mountain, Yangmingshan National Park, Tamsui District, New Taipei City, Taiwan*

大屯山 by 阿痛, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nantou County, Taiwan*


茶園暮色 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Takeyama, Nantou County, Taiwan*


竹山雲海 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Taitung County, Taiwan*


鹿野 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ikegami, Taitung County, Taiwan*


池上花海 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Taipei, Taiwan*


順天堂 by m-louis, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipei I0I by 康書翊（NokyKang), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chingshui Cliff, Hualien County, Taiwan*


清水斷崖 by Fan ying hua, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chiayi City, Chiayi County, Taiwan*


Flowing clouds at tea field 頂石棹 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shimenshan, Nantou County, Taiwan*


光與影的對話 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jialu Lan Recreation Area, Taitung County*


美麗東海岸 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dulan Bay, Taitung County*


別想跑！ by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kaohsiung City*


高雄港 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wanlitong, Pingtung County, Taiwan*


萬里桐 by Ethan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wat Pho temple, Bangkok, Thailand*

Wat Pho temple in Bangkok Thailand by ake1150sb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/16228055438/in/explore-2015-02-01


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Buddhas of Bamiyan, Afghanistan*


The Buddhas of Bamiyan | UNESCO World Heritage Site by Hadi Zaher, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Koh-e Baba, Bamiyan, Afghanistan *


Koh-e Baba | Bamiyan by Hadi Zaher, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shrine of Ali, Mazar-i-Sharif, Afghanistan*









Hazrat Ali shrine by Sputnikboy, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mazar-i-Sharif, Afghanistan*


View from Mazar-i-Sharif from window of Hotel Barat, Afghanistan by João Leitão ★ Nomad Revelations, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Karth-i-Sakhi mosque, Kabul, Afghanistan*









Karth-i-Sakhi mosque by Sputnikboy, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Abdul Rahman Mosque, Kabul, Afghanistan*


Kabul Mosque + usual Traffic by pjTAVERA, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kabul River and Shah-Do Shamshira Mosque, Kabul, Afghanistan*









DSCF2836-1 by Calvin Wilhelm, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kabul, Afghanistan*


_DSC0006 Kabul View 5 by naseernajwa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kabul, Afghanistan*









Mod-1537 by Calvin Wilhelm, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kandahar, Afghanistan*


IMG_7884-Recovered by abdulali_afghan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tai Mo Shan, New Territories, Hong Kong*

The Utopia by alfredkhc, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ueno, Tokyo, Japan*

Ueno Light Trails by peter stewart | photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leshan Giant Buddha, China*

Leshan 20-07-2005 23-35-06 1944x2592 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai









https://www.flickr.com/photos/almsa...yXg-qQYgU1-qQYgJG-qbL1Wx-qR6K3B-r6gazs-r8pA9z


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahrain

Bahrain skyline by cliĈkÈd, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahrain

_ARP1434.jpg by audualdotcom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuwait

sunrise by Dimuth Perera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuwait

Beautiful Kuwait @ Night by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over Marina Crescent in Salmiya, Kuwait City

Sunset over Marina Crescent in Salmiya, Kuwait City by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shiraz, Iran

Shiraz, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Interior of Vakil Mosque in Shiraz, Iran

Interior of Vakil Mosque in Shiraz, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Interior of Vakil Mosque in Shiraz, Iran

Interior of Vakil Mosque in Shiraz, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nasir Al-Mulk Mosque, Shiraz, Iran

Nasir Al-Mulk Mosque, Shiraz, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Straits Mosque, Malacca, Malaysia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Erawan Falls, Kanchanaburi, Thailand *

Erawan Falls, Thailand by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Fuji & Lake Yamanakako, Fujiyoshida-shi, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan*

diamond of sunset by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nobut...X3yE-auZFh5-6P4xtC-5D9y52-543CCk-5LKUF-nxMYZy


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Balloons over Bagan by samthe8th, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hsinbyume Pagoda, Mingun, Mandalay district, Myanmar

Hsinbyume Pagoda - Myanmar by My Planet Experience, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

At Shwedagon Pagoda in Yangon, Myanmar.

Shwedagon candlelight by samthe8th, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/annta...U35-8XAuoV-8QYbpb-8Bry8i-8neizB-81ocQk-7NRB88


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma)

Bagan, Mandalay Region, Myanmar (Burma) by Darius Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Punakha, Bhutan*


The Mountain Tamed By Man by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stupa, Bhutan*


Mountainside Stupa by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Annapurna Massif, Pokhara, West, Nepal*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Shwedagon Pagoda, Yangon, Myanmar*

Myanmar Yangon-15 by JD_Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Adachi Museum of Art, Yasugi, Shimane Prefecture, Japan*


The most beautiful garden (1) by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shiga Highlands, Nagano Prefecture, Japan*


秋樹之唄 ~ 平床 ヒラトコ @ Shiga Kogen 志賀高原, 長野~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sotobanari Island, Okinawa Prefecture, Japan*


Tropical paradise of the Yaeyama islands in Japanese winter, Okinawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Togetsukyo Bridge, Kyoto, Japan*


Togetsu-kyo Bridge by noriko1984, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Osaka Castle, Japan*









Autumn Colors at Osaka Castle by Nobutoshi Akao, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo, Japan*


東京＿森美術館觀景台 by 蔡藍迪, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Higashi-Hennazaki Cape, Miyako Island, Okinawa Prefecture, Japan*









The Coral Reef by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bamboo forest, Arashiyama, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*


竹林の道 - 嵯峨野 ／ Bamboo Street - Sagano by Active-U, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Naruko-Onsen-aze Yumoto, Miyagi Prefecture, Japan*


贅沢 Luxurious ~宮城，鳴子峽 Naruko Gorge ~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr[


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*White Beard Waterfall, Biei, Hokkaido Prefecture, Japan*









White Beard Waterfall 白ひげの滝 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fujiyama, Japan*


Japan2104_5 by unipermana, on Flickr


----------



## My5cent (Mar 1, 2015)

Breathtaking photos!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sado Island, Japan*









尖閣湾 by Stop carbon pollution, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*King & Queen Pagodas, Doi Inthanon, Chom Thong District, Chiang Mai Province, Thailand*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong*

Untitled by mrdavidlaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*El Nido, Palawan, Mimaropa, Philippines*

Big Lagoon by Sunny Merindo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Taiwan*

DSC_3323 by CheerC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tây Hồ, Hanoi, Vietnam*

_MG_4060 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luang Prabang, Laos*


Amantaka, Luang Prabang by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luang Prabang, Laos*


Amantaka, Luang Prabang by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sanaa, Yemen*


The Big Mosque in Sanaa by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


View of Central Thimphu by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


View over Thimphu by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


View over Thimphu by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tashichho Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tashichho Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tashichho Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tashichho Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


View over Thimphu by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tashichho Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Paro by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Tango Monastery by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery View by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Timphu, Bhutan*


Clocktower Square by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Taktsang/Tiger's Nest Monastery View by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Rinpung Dzong View by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Rinpung Dzong View by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wangdue Phodrang, Bhutan*


Phobjikha Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wangdue Phodrang, Bhutan*


Phobjikha Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wangdue Phodrang, Bhutan*


Phobjikha Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bumthang, Bhutan*


Jakar Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Valley by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trongsa, Bhutan*


Trongsa Dzong by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mon, Myanmar*


The golden Rock is located in the Mon State of Myanmar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bago, Myanmar*


Shwemawdaw Pagoda - Bago City by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tawangmangu, Central Java Province - INDONESIA*

70 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cemorosewu, East Java Province - INDONESIA*

Best of Cemorosewu - East Java by ananto hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pelabuhan Ratu, West Java, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yahya_suleman/20680072968/in/dateposted/


----------



## eastwest2012 (May 18, 2012)

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:


"A Panorama of The Golden Center" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012 (May 18, 2012)

*PENANG, MALAYSIA* :cheers:


Beautiful Penang Night Scape - 1 by Maruf Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012 (May 18, 2012)

*JOHOR BAHRU, MALAYSIA* :cheers:


JB FM SG by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Cameron Highlands - MALAYSIA *:cheers:





watch in HD


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Bagan, Burma by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Mandalay, Burma by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Mysore by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Goa, India*


Goa by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


2007 05 07 Beijing 009 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ch'ing-shui Cliff in Hualien  (Taiwan) - 花莲 清水断崖*
Hualien County, East Taiwan (ROC)



















Ch'ing-shui Cliff, Hualien | 清水断崖 - 花莲 by Jianwei Hou, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiufen Village by the Pacific Ocean at Dusk - 九份 黑金剛 夜景 *
Ruifang District, New Taipei City, North Taiwan (ROC)




















黑金剛大山雨前夕色 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lake Motosu at Yamanashi Prefecture (Japan) - 日本 山梨縣 本栖湖*
Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan



















Lake Motosuin Japan yamanashi prefecture .本栖湖. 日本山梨縣 DSC_4842-2 by 銘俊, on Flickr












​


----------



## mindmyweb (Oct 9, 2016)

Really stunning picture


----------



## mindmyweb (Oct 9, 2016)

Simply wow


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ban Gioc–Detian Waterfalls - 板约-德天瀑布 (Thác Bản Giốc) *
China-Vietnam Border 



















between Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Vietnam (on the left side) and Daxin County, Guangxi, China (on the right side)











Ban Gioc - Detian waterfall in Vietnam by viet nguyen, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ban Gioc–Detian Waterfalls - 板约-德天瀑布 (Thác Bản Giốc) *
China-Vietnam Border 



















between Trùng Khánh District, Cao Bằng Province, Vietnam (on the left side) and Daxin County, Guangxi, China (on the right side)










Ban Gioc - Detian waterfall in Vietnam by viet nguyen, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*kharkhiraa Mountains in Western Mongolia *
Uvs Province, Mongolia














Trekking with nomads, Western Mongolia by Tessa Chan, on Flickr












​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Uruk (Warka), Iraq*


Iraq by Hdpsp, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Mountain lake in Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Sussamyr Valley, Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*On the road to Koshkor, Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Song-Kul, Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Kyrgyzstan*


Kyrgyzstan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Tajikistan*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Tajikistan*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Lake Yashikul in Tajikistan*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*The Yamchun Fort in the foreground, the Wakhan Valley in the background, Tajikistan*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow  Excellent job - sorry for my English - you found very photogenic photos and these are some beautiful landscapes.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Nepal Kathmandu

Kathmandu _DSC5531 by Brij Dogra, on Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Ürümqi, China*


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Paro, Bhutan*


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Elster, thanks for your comment

*Tajikistan, view of the Hindukush Range from the Bibi Fatima springs*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Tajikistan, view of a snowy peak in the Hindukush Range.*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Tajikistan, Khaakha fortress.*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Tajikistan, Surkhob river*


Tajikistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Langar, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Amir Timur statue and Oq-Saroy palace in Shahrisabz, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Po-i-Kalyan (Poi Kalon) complex in Bukhara, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Ark fortress in Bukhara, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Registan, Samarkand, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Gur-e-Amir Mausoleum, Samarkand, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

*Gur-e-Amir*

Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

*Registan, Samarkand, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

*Barak Khan Medressa in Khast Imom, Tashkent, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

*Inside Mustaqillik Maydoni, Tashkent, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

*Hazroti Imom Friday Mosque at Khast Imom, Tashkent, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Shah-i-Zinda, the avenue of Mausoleums in Samarkand, Uzbekistan*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Shah-i-Zinda*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Shah-i-Zinda*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

*Shah-i-Zinda*


Uzbekistan by Stéphane Girard, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianshan Mountain's Engilchek Glacier in Kyrgyzstan *














Tain Shan by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Olkhon Island at Lake Baikal (Russian Siberia) *















NY5A6708 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Okono Falls at Yakushima Island (Japan) - 日本 屋久島 大川の滝*













By *World Trip 2011/12 and more* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33373051954/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Popa National Park in Myanmar*














NY5A9999 by Feng Zhong, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sarchu Valley in Himachal Pradesh (India) *














Sarchu Valley, India 2016 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sarchu Valley in Himachal Pradesh (India) *















Sarchu Valley, India 2016 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yichun Section of the Lesser Khingan Range in Heilongjiang Province (NE China) - 黑龙江伊春 小兴安岭*













By *JI ZHOU* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/36577464376/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yarlung Zangbo River Canyon (Tibet, SW China) - 中国西藏 雅鲁藏布江峡谷*






















7N7A0099 by zheng peng, on Flickr














​


----------



## Mrphotographist (Nov 9, 2011)

Thimpu, Bhutan by Akhilesh Bhat, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vachkazhets Massif at Kamchatka Peninsula (Russia Far East)*














160811102029_Nex6 by photochoi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Khorgon Lake at the Altai Mountains (Mongolia)*












By *José Rambaud* from flickr 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrambaud/37288570074/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Rinjani (Indonesia) *













DSC_0310a by lightmeister, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Rinjani (Indonesia) *














DSC_0326a by lightmeister, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Polumpung Melangkap View Camp Site at Kota Belud (Malaysia) *














Kg. Melangkap. by LIM LEE, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buddhist Nanzen Temple in Kyoto (Japan) - 日本京都 南禅寺*











By *Max Fan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/24627517118/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Komodo National Park (Indonesia)*













Padar Island by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Komodo National Park (Indonesia)*













Kelor Island by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr












​


----------



## MMM1983 (Dec 8, 2017)

*Beautiful mountains!*






Beautiful mountains!



:cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana::bash::nuts:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Osaka Castle (Japan) - 日本 大坂城 *













Spring in Japan 2015 by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr











​


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

*Chuya river, Altay, Russia*


Chuya river. Altay. Russia by liseykina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hải Vân Mountain Pass* 
Lăng Cô Town, Phú Lộc District, Thừa Thiên - Huế Province, Vietnam's North Central Coast

PHE_7756 by dong chau, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hạ Long Bay*
Hạ Long City, Quảng Ninh Province, Vietnam's Northeast

ha-long-bay-2018zzf.jpg by James Popple, trên Flickr


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Lake Sentani
Papua, Indonesia*









source


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Gorkhi Terelj National Park, Mongolia

Gorkhi Terelj National Park by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ko Samui, Surat Thani, Thailand*


Wat Plai Laem, Koh Samui, Thailand, Asia by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Pindaya, Myanmar*


Pindaya (Myanmar) ex-Burma (Asia) by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*The floating gardens of Kela, Myanmar*


The floating gardens of Kela (Myanmar) ex-Burma by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Yangon Myanmar*


The Shwedagon Pagoda in Yangon (Myanmar) ex-Burma by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*The Golden Rock "Kyaik hti yo", Myanmar*


The Golden Rock "Kyaik hti yo" (Myanmar) ex-Burma by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

The Golden Rock "Kyaik hti yo" (Myanmar) ex-Burma by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Inle Lake, Myanmar*


Hotel "Sky Lake", rooms overwater bungalows on Inle Lake (Myanmar) ex-Burma by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*The Myatheindan Pagoda, Myanmar*


The Myatheindan Pagoda by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung in Monywa, Myanmar*


Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung in Monywa (Myanmar) ex-Burma - Asia by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Thanboddhay Pagoda in Monywa, Myanmar*


Thanboddhay Pagoda in Monywa (Myanmar) ex-Burma - Asia by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Mount Popa, Myanmar*


Mount Popa (Myanmar) ex-Burma - Asia by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Muang Vangviang, Viangchan, Laos*


Laos,South East Asia by smycull, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Vientiane, Viangchan, Laos*


Sunset at Patuxay Victory Monument | Vientiane | Laos by Igor Prahin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Buon That Luang, Vientiane, Laos*


Buon That Luang, Vientiane, Laos by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Boardwalk between rice fields in Vang Vieng, Laos*


Boardwalk between rice fields in Vang Vieng, Laos by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Sunset at Nam Song river, Vang Vieng, Laos*


Sunset at Nam Song river, Vang Vieng, Laos by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Thành Phố Hội an, Quang Nam, Vietnam*


Vietnam 46 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Northern Vietnam*


Northern Vietnam by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Sunrise at Halong Bay, Vietnam.*


Halong Sunrise by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Quan Ba, Vietnam*


Quan Ba Sunset by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Rainbow at Ma Pi Leng pass in Northern Vietnam*


Ma Pi Leng by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Halong, Vietnam*


La baia di Halong (Vietnam) by sergio sartirana, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Uji-shi, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*


Japan- Uji by Donatella Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ako castle, Japan*


Ako castle, Japan by S. Ken, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Kyoto-shi, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*


Japan- Kyoto- Gion by Donatella Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Shirakawago, Japan*


Shirakawago, japan by bbq_0406, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Gyeongbokgung, Seoul, South Korea*


Seoul 1209-121 by Jonathan Durman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Busan, South Korea*


Busan, South Korea by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Busan, South Korea by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Gyeongju, South Korea*


Timilu Park & Burial Grounds by Charmaine McInnis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Girls in Hanbok by Charmaine McInnis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Gyeongju by raunov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Gyeong-ju by raunov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Gochang-Eup, Jeollabuk-Do, South Korea*


Autumn along the Stream.jpg by Melissa Enderle, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Red Leaves and Stone Wall.jpg by Melissa Enderle, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

Seonunsa Temple Autumn Splendor.jpg by Melissa Enderle, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Palawa, Sulawesi, Indonesia*


Palawa, Sulawesi, Indonesia, 2013 by Olivier Schram, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Batdambang, Cambodia*


Cambodia by Eugenio Frasca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Angkor Thom, Cambodia*


Cambodia by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*


Independence Monument - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Ethan Crowley, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Preabaromareachaveang - Royal Palace, Phnom Penh by Ethan Crowley, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Kharanaq, Yazd, Iran*


Panoramic view of Kharanaq at sunset near Yazd, Iran by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Masooleh, Iran*


Masooleh by Farhad Hanifehzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Masouleh by Mehrab Pourfaraj, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Masooleh by Farhad Hanifehzadeh, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Khuzestan, Iran*


Dur Untash Napirisha by dynamosquito, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Bam, Kerman, Iran*


Arg-e Bam by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Bayan-Olgiy, Mongolia*


Mongolia by Coley Dale, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Sunset @Mongolia Steppes by Shi Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Hangal, Bulgan, Mongolia*


Two Herders, Yellow Boots, Red Hat, Mongolia by carfull...in Wyoming, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*


Azerbaijan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

view from home Baku Azerbaijan by Cavid Huseynov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Bakou, la vieille ville by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Au revoir Bakou by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Qırmızı Qəsəbə, Azerbaijan*


Qırmızı Qəsəbə (Azerbaijan) - Jewish Town by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Xınalıq, Azerbaijan*


Xınalıq (Azerbaijan) - Mountain Village by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Taipei City, Taiwan*


Taiwan by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Yehliu, Taiwan *


Taiwan - Yehliu by Roland Wich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Cameron Highlands, Malaysia*


Tea plantation in the Cameron Highlands, Malaysia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Malacca, Malaysia*


Along the river in Malacca, Malaysia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Melaka, Malaysia*


Jambatan Old Bus station (Old bus station bridge) in Melaka across Malacca river, Malaysia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Punakha, Bhutan*


Punakha by Joana Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Tiger's nest, Bhutan*


Tiger's nest by Joana Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Tiger's nest by Joana Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Tiger's nest by Joana Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Tangsibji, Tongsa, Bhutan*


17. Паро copy by Cheaptrip, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

46.Пунакха copy by Cheaptrip, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

58.Тхимпху copy by Cheaptrip, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

42.Вид Горы copy by Cheaptrip, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^ 
 
71.Камбоджа copy by Cheaptrip, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Paro, Bhutan*


Bhutan: Rinpung Dzong I. by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Uch Sharif, Pakistan*


Shrine of Bibi Jawindi at Uch Sharif, Pakistan - March 2008 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Derawar Fort, Punjab, Pakistan*


Derawar Fort !!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan*


Makli Hills, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan - March 2008 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Kaghan Valley, Pakistan*


Naran in the Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan - June 2009 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Naran in the Kaghan Valley, NWFP, Pakistan - June 2009 by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------

